# Happy faces



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Three happy faces; my daughter and her two boys:










Today in Wyoming antelope area 95.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent! Surely there is a story, one with a cowboy or two in it?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SWEET!

Wyoming is 'SO' on my upcoming hunting list!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice goat. congrats.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

10/4 goob! Those are some pretty happy faces! Were you behind the camera? Well done!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> 10/4 goob! Those are some pretty happy faces! Were you behind the camera? Well done!


No I didn't go.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice goat, Congrats to your daughter!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Gotta love goat hunting. In my opinion, it's what every up-and-coming big gamer hunter should be introduced to at an early age...and then continue hunting until they can no longer hunt. Lots of action all day long. Too bad it took me over 35 years to figure that out. Congrats to your daughter and boys!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great picture and nice goat!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!1


----------

